

Show HN: Adjustable Pipe Standing Desk - joshmlewis
https://www.etsy.com/listing/187458811/adjustable-pipe-standing-desk?ref=shop_home_active_1?=hn

======
vishaldpatel
At $500 a pop, it's a lovely desk with an elegant design. But it isn't what
most people would call "affordable".

~~~
EC1
No kidding, you can build that for a fraction of the price. Looks like those
are just painted plumbing fittings + some polished wood.

~~~
joshmlewis
Not a fraction, I'm actually not making a lot on top of material costs.
Sourcing the pipe/materials isn't easy either and then figuring everything out
is a little tricky as well. If you're in the city and don't want to make 10
trips + to Lowes/Home Depot and want a pre-fitted and finished desk, this is
for you.

------
ecaradec
In france there is this company. They are quite affordable. Does anyone bought
one there ?

[http://www.easymoov.fr/pages/fr/menu1/bureaux-
electriques/bu...](http://www.easymoov.fr/pages/fr/menu1/bureaux-
electriques/bureau-et-chassis-electriques-36.html)

------
rickyc091
Has anyone seen this one?
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2036834894/the-most-
aff...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2036834894/the-most-affordable-
automatic-sit-to-stand-desk)

Looks like it's not out yet, but comparable.

~~~
hashtag
I have seen that one and it's a significantly better value.

No offense to Op but I purchased an adjustable sitting to standing desk off
Craigslist for $50. It's not automatic like the Kickstarter one but at least
it's true adjustable and quite honestly significantly cheaper.

For anyone curious, this is what it looks like:
www.furniturefromturkey.com/turkish-furniture-manufacturers/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/Ikea-jerker-desks.jpg

------
jack-r-abbit
It does look very nice.

How adjustable is it? I could be wrong but from the pics it looks like it only
slightly adjusts so you can get you standing height just right. It does not
appear to adjust from standing height to sitting height.

~~~
joshmlewis
Ah, this is correct. Some standing desks are custom made so that what height
you set you're stuck with. This can be interchanged and tightened/loosened to
change heights standing wise.

------
a2tech
For a step by step walk through to building an identical desk:
[http://nolanbrown.com/howto/2012/12/19/desk-
build/](http://nolanbrown.com/howto/2012/12/19/desk-build/)

~~~
joshmlewis
This isn't identical, but it is in the ball park. They use 3/4" where I use 1"
for sturdiness. I debated doing 3/4" but seeing it in person just didn't make
me feel like it would be sturdy, and upgrading to 1" wasn't a crazy price. I
also used a slightly different kind of pipe.

------
joshmlewis
I would love to build someone here a desk! Use thanksHN for $50 off.

------
fallinghawks
Not to say this isn't attractive, but for about $130 more, one can buy a
motorized base and piece of plywood or pine as a desk surface and have actual
sit-stand desk.

~~~
viggity
for $50 less you can get a motorized one including a nice top
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2036834894/the-most-
aff...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2036834894/the-most-affordable-
automatic-sit-to-stand-desk)

